
Newsweek reviewer uses Heysan as IM workaround on iPhone - pg
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19444948/site/newsweek/page/5/
======
staunch
"Sign up to try the pre-launch version of Heysan IM"

[enters email address]

"Sorry, the beta signup is not available right now, please try again later!"

That was lame... I did find <http://m.heysan.com/> on Google though.

------
jsjenkins168
This is very good publicity..

Did Heysan change their product but retain the name? Just curious.

~~~
SwellJoe
No, you just didn't know what their product was. It's not your fault. I didn't
know what their product was either until around about demo day (two months
into the Winter Founders Program). They've got some fruity MySpace widget that
they built for marketing purposes and everybody thinks it's their
product...their product is actually universal IM for mobile devices. Way
cooler than yet another MySpace widget, eh?

Matters aren't helped by the fact that the widget was released months before
the product (the product is still not properly launched, I don't think).

~~~
brett
I had the exact same question; thanks for the explanation.

This does not seem to be very efficient branding. Either you haven't heard of
them yet or you're left thinking something along the lines of "Looks like that
widget company has given up and switched to mobile im, maybe Slide or someone
scared them off"

------
Leon
For an IM web work around, I personally prefer Meebo (<http://meebo.com)>
since it works for Google talk, Yahoo messaging, AIM, etc. It would be nice if
they have an iPhone version available.

~~~
ujeezy
Heysan's advantage is that it runs (very well) on the crappy browsers most
cellphones come with. I imagine, if anything, the iPhone has made Meebo more
of a competitor to Heysan than before, given that the iPhone comes with a
fully working web browser.

But congrats to Heysan on a great press hit and a great product!

~~~
gustaf
thanks a lot!

Iphone is an awesome device - for sure. a lot of our american users are
already using it. but the iphone is released in a country where people have
computer access almost everywhere. compare that to South Africa which has 5
times as many mobile internet users as computer internet users. the landscape
is very different

Gustaf, heysan

